# Lindsey Lohans mother says she is not a party mom. Seriously- who believes that?



## Hawkeye (Mar 27, 2007)

I mean seriously-i hope that woman doesn't take a laxative because the only thing left of her would be her shoes. 

"I'm not a party mom". 

Right. So tell me- if your not a party mom why do you take your daughter to these parties let her get drunk, let her do drugs and let her do the crotch shots?
Hmm?

That's right. Blame it all on your daughter- though you were there. You could've stopped it and you could've stopped your daughter from getting that reputation that you don't like but nope.

Face it woman. You. are. a. party. mom. 

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=255829


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a funny term, party mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, why is she victimizing herself? She sure looked like she was having a good time in the pics I've seen.

The best quote from the interview is: "Lohan says her daughter isn't an alcoholic. "Noooo! She is just a 20-year-old who had to reel it in. And she's from an addictive personality genetically," she tells the magazine."

Wouldn't having addictive personality make you more inclined to be an addict?


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 27, 2007)

I just opened my new Bazaar today and saw her in hoochie shorts in the back. I'm not even going to bother reading that. The woman really deserves three pages in a magazine? Puh-lease.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

She is a sleazy, shady, piece of s*it. excuse my language. But seriously this woman is photographed side by side holding a glass of some sorta alcohol with her own underage drinking slimeball daughter who is also drinking and getting drunk. They're both messed up. I mean no wonder she's in rehab. Her mother seriously loves the media and paparazzi...God, it so sad.

I totally agree with u Hawkeye. She is a party mom.


----------

